
Survival of the fittest; Can hacks strengthen the Crypto Industry? - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/survival-of-the-fittest-can-hacks-strengthen-the-crypto-industry/
======
TwitchVC
I think this is an important point which directly impacts the expansion of the
blockchain industry. Consumer and Enterprise touchpoints are mostly through
exchanges and wallets.

Now while the blockchain itself is secure by default, the exchanges and
wallets have routinely displayed vulnerabilities. Even though this should not
malign blockchain as a technology, it does it anyway because these wallets and
exchanges are the main customer touchpoints.

For example, if an Uber driver is rude and mean and a terrible driver, you are
more likely to have negative feelings about Uber because the driver is one of
your main touchpoints with the company.

Tldr; Wallets and exchanges need to drastically improve security because they
are the main consumer touchpoint, for the crypto industry to improve
credibility and adoption.

